# can anybody donate me n my son some pairs of white homers



## coryr (Jan 24, 2009)

hi ok my son came to me the other day and he heard about pigeons in school so i built him a big coupe in da back yard i dont have much money so im looking to see if anybody has some pairs of white hommers they can donate to us it would be greatly appreciated thank you.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, tell folks where you are so they can figure out how doable it would be.

Pidgey


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> Well, tell folks where you are so they can figure out how doable it would be.
> 
> Pidgey


Yes, it would help if you told us were you are located.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Scott*

Coryr might be a BOT ...Didn't response back...I wonder why ...


----------

